# 2001 Sentra SE sr20de question about a turbo



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

I want to know as much information as you folks can give me as to the possibility of strapping on a turbo to a non 'T' sr20DE. I'm looking for a good balance of power/reliability for a daily driver B15 sentra. Is there a reputable kit out there, or would I have to piecemail? I can't seem to find a whole lot of people who have put a turbo on the sr20de '01 Sentra SE, so any help would be great!


----------

